# hygetropin tribal tops



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

guys, been taking the above "gh" for 3months now, 4iu every day....noticed zero good effect. no cts, just bloat and tiredness. thinking of stopping to be honest but i have 350iu left. anyone else experienced with these new tops? dr lins apparently .cn and the security code. i read somewhere else someone had tried these for a while and swithing to pharma was like night n day in terms of energy increase fat loss etc. i dont have any other experiece of gh to compare it with but am slightly worried its just anti diuretic hormone which obviously aint gna do me any good. i trust my source 100% just in 2minds whether to knock it on the head

appreciate any help


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used lins 8iu tops a few months bk,and found it very good, and have used a fair few different chinnese gh.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks, when you say found it very good? fat loss? energy etc


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I was lean on it anyway,but found that even when my diet was poor I still stayed lean, got the usual sides on it,cts bloatness.I'm actually going to try the new tribals next wk and switch back from the riptropin


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Shoot a big dose and see what happens.


----------



## dannyjohnson (Aug 22, 2011)

LukeVTS said:


> Shoot a big dose and see what happens.


I agerr 100%


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

i have done a week at 8iu everyday...weight shot up about 5lbs face was bloated! but no cts or tingles...again water retention so didnt solve anything...basically reading a thread over on another uk site where people said how hit and miss the growth is as the moment and alot is just adh whcich is bad for the kidneys, shame there aint an easy test for hgh!


----------



## riloal (Aug 12, 2011)

Growing lad, are you noticing that when you go to the bathroom you are doing less quantities of urine than when you started hgh? I noticed on hyges and rips that no matter how much i drink i will pee small quantities. Are you noticing the same? Thanks


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you done what I said? Having any vivid dreams?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

riloal, to be honest mate, havent noticed anything weird on the urination thing? iv always drunk 4+ litres and im always pi55ing loads to be honest, sorry cant help

luke, i have noticed that my quality of sleep is better and come to think of it i do remember my dreams alot more? im sticking with the 4 iu ed untill my 350 runs out and see what happens, i think like many i was expecting too much in way of miraculous results etc. cheers for advice


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

ok so i stopped the gh for a week, and started again at 4iu everyday. dreams are vivid as hell, really intense. so im thinking its all good.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Ha. Ye they can get pretty crazy! Nothing like some good old REM. Good quality shut eye.


----------

